
A Mammal’s Brain Has Been Cryonically Preserved and Recovered - prostoalex
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-rabbit-brain-has-been-cryonically-preserved-and-recovered-brain-preservation-prize
======
ChuckMcM
Ok, that is a bit creepy but also intellectually fascinating. Presumably most
people who wish to be preserved don't need their damaged / tired out old body
but if they were installed in some future "fresh" body, well that might be
interesting.

Of course it could also lead to a dystopic form of slavery in the future where
brains are recovered out of cryostorage by some bidder/corporation and
installed in tools to work in service for the rest of their days. That could
be an interesting (if scary) sci-fi book/movie.

